# Problemi installazione openoffice 3

## Caluk

Ciao raga ho dei problemi a installare openoffice 3 da sorgenti su sabayon 3.5:

dò il comando ./configure --with-distro=Gentoo

il configure termina correttamente, dopo mi chiede di digitare ./download

si scarica tutto quello che vuole e mi dice di digitare make e poi si blocca dicendomi che non trova gli header di kde. Su sabayon la directory non è /usr/kde/3.5/include ? come faccio riconoscere la directory? 

ho provato a fare export KDEDIR="/usr/kde/3.5/include" ma non cambia nulla 

ho dovuto togliere un bel po' di make perchè non me lo faceva postare. cmq ad un certo punto avvia un configure di non so che cosa ed è questo configure ke non trova gli header di kde

```

checking FREETYPE_CFLAGS... -I/usr/include/freetype2

checking FREETYPE_LIBS... -lfreetype -lz

checking which libwps to use... internal

checking which libwpg to use... internal

checking for FT_GlyphSlot_Embolden in -lfreetype... yes

checking which libxslt to use... external

checking for libxslt... yes

checking LIBXSLT_CFLAGS... -I/usr/include/libxml2

checking LIBXSLT_LIBS... -lxslt -lz -lm -lxml2

checking for xsltproc... /usr/bin/xsltproc

checking which libxml to use... external

checking for libxml-2.0 >= 2.0... yes

checking LIBXML_CFLAGS... -I/usr/include/libxml2

checking LIBXML_LIBS... -lxml2

checking which python to use... external

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.2... python

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 2.5

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.5/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.5/site-packages

checking Python.h usability... yes

checking Python.h presence... yes

checking for Python.h... yes

checking which db to use... external

checking db-4.6/db.h usability... no

checking db-4.6/db.h presence... no

checking for db-4.6/db.h... no

checking db4.6/db.h usability... no

checking db4.6/db.h presence... no

checking for db4.6/db.h... no

checking db-4.5/db.h usability... no

checking db-4.5/db.h presence... no

checking for db-4.5/db.h... no

checking db4.5/db.h usability... yes

checking db4.5/db.h presence... yes

checking for db4.5/db.h... yes

checking whether db is at least 4.1... OK

checking for db_create in -ldb-4.6... no

checking for db_create in -ldb4.6... no

checking for db_create in -ldb-4.5... yes

checking for db_create... yes

checking which lucene to use... internal

checking which hsqldb to use... internal

checking which beanshell to use... internal

checking which saxon to use... internal

checking which curl to use... external

checking for curl-config... /usr/bin/curl-config

checking whether curl is >= 7.9.8... yes

checking which boost to use... external

checking boost/shared_ptr.hpp usability... yes

checking boost/shared_ptr.hpp presence... yes

checking for boost/shared_ptr.hpp... yes

checking boost/spirit/core.hpp usability... yes

checking boost/spirit/core.hpp presence... yes

checking for boost/spirit/core.hpp... yes

checking which vigra to use... external

checking vigra/copyimage.hxx usability... yes

checking vigra/copyimage.hxx presence... yes

checking for vigra/copyimage.hxx... yes

checking which odbc headers to use... internal

checking whether to enable build of Mozilla/Mozilla NSS-using components... yes

checking whether to build Mozilla addressbook connectivity... no, not possible with system-mozilla

checking whether to build XML Security support... yes

checking whether to build LDAP configuration backend... yes

checking which LDAP SDK to use... OpenLDAP

checking ldap.h usability... yes

checking ldap.h presence... yes

checking for ldap.h... yes

checking for ldap_simple_bind_s in -lldap... yes

checking for ldap_set_option in -lldap... yes

checking which mozilla to use... external

checking which Mozilla flavour to use... Libxul

checking for nss... yes

checking MOZ_NSS_CFLAGS... -I/usr/include/nss -I/usr/include/nspr

checking MOZ_NSS_LIBS... -Wl,-R/usr/lib/nss -Wl,-R/usr/lib/nspr -L/usr/lib/nss -L/usr/lib/nspr -lssl3 -lsmime3 -lnssutil3 -lnss3 -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lpthread -ldl

checking for nspr ... yes

checking MOZ_NSPR_CFLAGS... -I/usr/include/nspr

checking MOZ_NSPR_LIBS... -Wl,-R/usr/lib/nspr -L/usr/lib/nspr -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lpthread -ldl

checking for libxul ... yes

checking MOZILLAXPCOM_CFLAGS... -fshort-wchar -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/stable -I/usr/include/nspr

checking MOZILLAXPCOM_LIBS... -Wl,-R/usr/lib/nspr -L/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/lib -L/usr/lib/nspr -lxpcomglue_s -lxul -lxpcom -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lpthread -ldl

checking for PK11_GetCertFromPrivateKey in -lnss3... yes

checking which sane header to use... internal

checking which icu to use... external

checking for unicode/rbbi.h... checked.

checking for genbrk... /usr/bin/genbrk

checking for genccode... /usr/sbin/genccode

checking for gencmn... /usr/sbin/gencmn

checking ICU version... OK

checking for X... libraries , headers

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking whether to use Xaw... yes

checking X11/Xaw/Label.h usability... yes

checking X11/Xaw/Label.h presence... yes

checking for X11/Xaw/Label.h... yes

checking for XOpenDisplay in -lX11... yes

checking for XauDisposeAuth in -lXau... yes

checking fontconfig/fontconfig.h usability... yes

checking fontconfig/fontconfig.h presence... yes

checking for fontconfig/fontconfig.h... yes

checking whether fontconfig is >= 2.2.0... yes

checking whether to link to Xrender... yes

checking which Xrender headers to use... external

checking X11/extensions/Xrender.h usability... yes

checking X11/extensions/Xrender.h presence... yes

checking for X11/extensions/Xrender.h... yes

checking for XRenderQueryVersion in -lXrender... yes

checking whether to enable RandR support... checking for xrandr >= 1.2... yes

checking XRANDR_CFLAGS...

checking XRANDR_LIBS... -lXrandr

checking which Mesa headers to use... external

checking whether to use neon... yes

checking which neon to use... external

checking for neon >= 0.24.0... yes

checking NEON_CFLAGS... -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNE_LFS -I/usr/include/neon

checking NEON_LIBS... -lneon

checking which libssl to use... external

checking for openssl ... yes

checking OPENSSL_CFLAGS... -I/usr/kerberos/include

checking OPENSSL_LIBS... -lssl -lcrypto -ldl

checking whether to enable agg... no

checking which redland library to use... internal

checking which libhunspell to use... external

checking for hunspell... yes

checking HUNSPELL_CFLAGS... -I/usr/include/hunspell

checking HUNSPELL_LIBS... -lhunspell-1.2

checking which altlinuxhyph to use... internal

checking which mythes to use... internal

checking which lpsolve to use... internal

checking whether libc is >= 2.1.1... yes

checking for bison... /usr/bin/bison

checking the bison version... checked (/usr/bin/bison 2.3)

checking for flex... /usr/bin/flex

checking for patch... /usr/bin/patch

NO_ASM_HOME

checking for zip... /usr/bin/zip

checking for unzip... /usr/bin/unzip

checking which polygon clipping code to use... internal

checking which VCLplugs shall be built... gtk kde

checking whether to enable GNOME VFS support... yes

checking for gnome-vfs-2.0 >= 2.6.0 ... yes

checking GNOMEVFS_CFLAGS... -pthread -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include

checking GNOMEVFS_LIBS... -pthread -lgnomevfs-2 -lgconf-2 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0

checking for gconf-2.0 ... yes

checking GCONF_CFLAGS... -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include

checking GCONF_LIBS... -lgconf-2 -lglib-2.0

checking whether GNOME_VFS_OPEN_LOCKED is declared... no

checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4 gdk-pixbuf-xlib-2.0 >= 2.2 ... yes

checking GTK_CFLAGS... -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1

checking GTK_LIBS... -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgdk_pixbuf_xlib-2.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0

checking for gdk-2.0 >= 2.10... yes

checking GDK_CFLAGS... -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1

checking GDK_LIBS... -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0

checking whether to enable DBUS support... no

checking whether to enable GIO support... no

checking whether to enable the cairo canvas backend... yes

checking whether Xrender.h defines PictStandardA8... yes

checking which cairo to use... external

checking for cairo >= 1.0.2 ... yes

checking CAIRO_CFLAGS... -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1

checking CAIRO_LIBS... -lcairo

checking whether to build the OGLTrans extension... no

checking whether to build the Presentation Minimizer extension... no

checking whether to build the Presenter Console extension... no

checking whether to build the PDF Import extension... no

checking whether to build the Wiki Publisher extension... no

checking whether to build the Report Builder extension... no

checking whether to enable the GStreamer avmedia backend... yes

checking for gstreamer-0.10 gstreamer-plugins-base-0.10 ... yes

checking GSTREAMER_CFLAGS... -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2

checking GSTREAMER_LIBS... -pthread -lgstreamer-0.10 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lxml2 -lglib-2.0

checking for Qt headers... /usr/qt/3/include

checking for Qt libraries... /usr/qt/3/lib

checking for moc... /usr/qt/3/bin/moc

checking for KDE headers... no

configure: error: KDE headers not found. Please specify the root of

your KDE installation by exporting KDEDIR before running "configure".

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

```

----------

## Caluk

risolto almeno per il momento, bastava esportare la directory generale di kde  :Wink: 

speriamo non ci siano altri problemi

chiedo scusa per il doppio post

----------

## Caluk

e vai, come tutte le compilazioni che si rispettino, il make si è ribloccato, solo che adesso non so che diavolo fare

```
Module 'jut' delivered successfully. 0 files copied, 3 files unchanged

=============

Building module oovbaapi

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/oovbaapi/genconstidl

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/oovbaapi/org/openoffice/constants

-------------

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/oovbaapi/org/openoffice/excel

-------------

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/oovbaapi/org/openoffice/msforms

-------------

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/oovbaapi/org/openoffice/vba

-------------

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/oovbaapi/util

-------------

deliver -- version: 1.130

Module 'oovbaapi' delivered successfully. 0 files copied, 2 files unchanged

=============

Building module remotebridges

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/remotebridges/source/bridge

touch ../../unxlngi6.pro/misc/remotebridge.mk

echo XML2MK_FILES += remotebridge >> ../../unxlngi6.pro/misc/remotebridge.mk

making .dpslo

-------------

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/remotebridges/source/bridge - Old dependency files removed or updated

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/remotebridges/source/dynamicloader

touch ../../unxlngi6.pro/misc/dynamicloader.mk

echo XML2MK_FILES += dynamicloader >> ../../unxlngi6.pro/misc/dynamicloader.mk

making .dpslo

-------------

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/remotebridges/source/dynamicloader - Old dependency files removed or updated

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/remotebridges/source/factory

touch ../../unxlngi6.pro/misc/brdgfctr.mk

echo XML2MK_FILES += brdgfctr >> ../../unxlngi6.pro/misc/brdgfctr.mk

making .dpslo

-------------

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/remotebridges/source/factory - Old dependency files removed or updated

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/remotebridges/source/unourl_resolver

touch ../../unxlngi6.pro/misc/uuresolver.mk

echo XML2MK_FILES += uuresolver >> ../../unxlngi6.pro/misc/uuresolver.mk

making .dpslo

-------------

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/remotebridges/source/unourl_resolver - Old dependency files removed or updated

---

deliver -- version: 1.130

Module 'remotebridges' delivered successfully. 0 files copied, 13 files unchanged

=============

Building module sax

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/sax/source/expatwrap

making .dpslo

-------------

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/sax/source/expatwrap - Old dependency files removed or updated

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/sax/source/tools

making .dpslo

-------------

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/sax/source/tools - Old dependency files removed or updated

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/sax/source/fastparser

making .dpslo

-------------

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/sax/source/fastparser - Old dependency files removed or updated

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/sax/util

-------------

deliver -- version: 1.130

Module 'sax' delivered successfully. 0 files copied, 6 files unchanged

=============

Building module animations

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/animations/source/animcore

making .dpslo

-------------

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/animations/source/animcore - Old dependency files removed or updated

---

deliver -- version: 1.130

Module 'animations' delivered successfully. 0 files copied, 5 files unchanged

=============

Building module i18nutil

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/i18nutil/source/utility

making .dpslo

-------------

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/i18nutil/source/utility - Old dependency files removed or updated

---

deliver -- version: 1.130

Module 'i18nutil' delivered successfully. 0 files copied, 8 files unchanged

=============

Building module unodevtools

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/unodevtools/source/unodevtools

making .dpslo

-------------

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/unodevtools/source/unodevtools - Old dependency files removed or updated

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/unodevtools/source/skeletonmaker

making .dpobj

-------------

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/unodevtools/source/skeletonmaker - Old dependency files removed or updated

---

deliver -- version: 1.130

Module 'unodevtools' delivered successfully. 0 files copied, 4 files unchanged

=============

Building module basebmp

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/basebmp/source

making .dpslo

-------------

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/basebmp/source - Old dependency files removed or updated

---

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/basebmp/util

-------------

deliver -- version: 1.130

Module 'basebmp' delivered successfully. 0 files copied, 37 files unchanged

=============

Building module bean

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/bean/com/sun/star/comp/beans

-------------

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/bean/com/sun/star/beans

-------------

/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/bean/native/unix

making .dpslo

------------------------------

Making: ../../unxlngi6.pro/lib/libofficebean.so

g++ -Wl,-z,noexecstack -Wl,-z,combreloc -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions -Wl,--dynamic-list-cpp-new -Wl,--dynamic-list-cpp-typeinfo -Wl,--hash-style=gnu -Wl,-rpath,'$ORIGIN:$ORIGIN/../ure-link/lib' -shared -L../../unxlngi6.pro/lib -L../lib -L/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/solenv/unxlngi6/lib -L/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/solver/300/unxlngi6.pro/lib -L/home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/solenv/unxlngi6/lib -Lrun-java-tool/lib -Lrun-java-tool/jre/lib/i386 -Lrun-java-tool/jre/lib/i386/client -Lrun-java-tool/jre/lib/i386/native_threads -L/usr/lib -L/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/sdk/lib ../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/officebean_version.o -o ../../unxlngi6.pro/lib/libofficebean.so ../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/com_sun_star_comp_beans_LocalOfficeWindow.o ../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/com_sun_star_beans_LocalOfficeWindow.o -ljawt -lstdc++ -ldl -lpthread -lm

/usr/lib/gcc/i586-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.3/../../../../i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -ljawt

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

dmake: Error code 1, while making '../../unxlngi6.pro/lib/libofficebean.so'

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /home/caluk/Desktop/ooo-build-3.0.0.6/build/ooo300-m9/bean/native/unix

rmdir /tmp/8659

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

```

da quel che ho capito sembra un problema di java visto che non trova -ljawt

uhm, come diavolo faccio?

----------

## Onip

vorrei farti notare un paio di cosette.

1) stai violando le Linee Guida in più di un punto.

2) stai chiedendo aiuto per un'altra distribuzione, cosa pensi ne possiamo sapere qui del setup che c'è in una sabayon? Perchè non chiedi aiuto a loro? Sicuramnte potranno farlo meglio di noi. Questo forum è dedicato esclusivamente a supportare gentoo, daltronde è finanziato dalla Gentoo Foundation...

3) Sabayon avrà sicuramente emerge che è pensato apposta per compilare i pacchetti. perchè non usi quello?

Detto questo aspettati che il topic venga (giustamente) chiuso dal primo mod che lo vede...

----------

## Caluk

ok avete ragione potete chiudere ciao

----------

## bandreabis

 *Caluk wrote:*   

> ok avete ragione potete chiudere ciao

 

Oh, grazie... troppo buono....

 :Laughing: 

----------

## lucapost

L'ho appena installato, buona prima impressione, soprattutto nei tempi d'avvio!

----------

## bandreabis

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> L'ho appena installato, buona prima impressione, soprattutto nei tempi d'avvio!

 

E' proprio vero!

Han fatto un ottimo lavoro.

----------

## djinnZ

Per me sono ricominciate le bestemmie (sulla versione precedente ho dovuto usare un ebuild modificato per compilarlo) come al solito.

Tanto per cambiare il problema è su pyuno piuttosto che su boost (e poi c'è chi mi chiede perchè mi stanno sulle scatole... mah).

----------

